# Tree fern panels or other methods?



## Didact (Dec 29, 2012)

Im setting up a 10 gallon tank for my first darts, i dont plan on getting the frogs for a while yet, but i just want to ready the tank way before hand.

I want to create a properly planted tank, its an exo terra tall 30x30x45 and im a bit uncertain about the backing. Im thinking tree fern panels, they're thin, and can sometimes have moss and other plants sprout from their surface. Plus apparantly its easy to get other plants growing on it.

Almost all the plant builds i've noticed though have been made using expanding foam and such moulded into shape covered in cocofibre.

Is one cheaper than the other or arent tree fern panels that good?


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Tree fern panels can create some pretty awesome backgrounds once they get some good plant growth going. I think a lot of people shy away from them nowadays just because they want something more "interesting" from the start. The Greatstuff method allows you to make a varied and interesting hard scape.

However, nothing can compare to the ease of grabbing a couple panels and sticking them to the back and calling it a day... Haha

Availability and price might be part of the issue too, as not a lot of people are able to get panels locally and last I checked it would be fairly pricey to do a tank your size. A can of Greatstuff is like $5 and you may only need 1 or 2 for that tank.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Wait just realized which size exo terra you were talking about haha... You would definitely be able to do that with 1 can of Greatstuff, 1 can of silicone and not much cocofiber. So, not too expensive (<$20) and locally available in most parts of the country


----------



## Didact (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks for the info. Still not sure, i wont to incorporate some bog wood into the backing and sides to form extra levels and maybe some water holds, is that still achievable with using panels?


----------



## TerraFerma (Feb 20, 2011)

I did 100% tree ferm panels in my first few tanks. I never liked the idea of putting all those chemicals in a frog tank (although you still have to use some silicone with tree fern). The panels grow plants and moss well, and its easy to poke a hole in it to get a brom pup on your back wall. If you want get 100% coverage with the panels just stuff some moss in the cracks. 

My only complaint with this system: it doesn't create extra "3D" space like a great stuff build woul. So if plants near the top grow well, they are going to shade the ones on the bottom. 

For my next time I'm doing a cork bark background and utilizing some cork bark tubes and branches glued to the back to make more plant-able areas. There are some great viv build threads here with more natural builds you should check out to get some ideas.


----------



## Didact (Dec 29, 2012)

Cheers for the advice. Because its only a 10 gallon i want to maximize the space i have available. I want to make extra levels for more floor space aswell as having multiple little ponds along each side. I plan to use bits of bog wood, slate and some seed pods to create the extra levels and pools.

I really want the back to crawl with mosses though, and the expanding foam and soil techniques look a bit off to me.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

I definitely prefer the look of tree fern over GS and also like how easily plants grow on it. I've had trouble getting things to grow on GS even covered. The only drawback to tree fern is it's sometimes difficult to find. If you'd like to create multiple levels and more structure, just incorporate wood pieces in the background, from side to side, or vertically sitting on the ground propped up by the background.


----------



## Didact (Dec 29, 2012)

Im just wondering if it will look naff if i stick pieces of decor onto the fern panels. I dont think i've seen any pics yet where the fern panels havent been left as they are. GS is the method with expanding form isnt it? What does the GS stand for?


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

What were you planning to stick to the panels? It may be easier to attach heavier items directly to the back of the tank and arrange the panels around them. Then, if you have any gaps between your item and the panel, just stuff some sphagnum moss in between.

GS stands for Great Stuff, which is the commonly used brand of expanding foam.


----------



## Didact (Dec 29, 2012)

Ahhh no wonder i didnt get it, im from the UK and we dont usually have the same brands over here 
Not sure what im going to use yet, i scaved around all my other tanks and managed to get 3 small pieces of bog wood. I need something to make pools, so i was thinking of getting some tropical seed pods of some sort.


----------



## TerraFerma (Feb 20, 2011)

Let me do this - this is a pic of my 30cm x 30cm x 45cm Exo Terra. Its mostly tree fern panels but I do have a piece of cork bark running top to bottom on the left side of the tank. I've actually found broms to do better in the cork bark; you just drill a hole, stick the brom in, and in no time they start throwing out those air roots. 

But my one regret with this tank is the lack of usable space. I'm going to stick a cork bark tube or two on the bottom near the back to make some more levels, etc. This should actually fix it up quite nicely I think. I have some of that moss mix I got from Dart Frog UK and its starting to take off finally after about a month.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

For nice, cheap seed pod type pools, I just buy young white coconuts. Enjoy the yummyness and cut as needed. I like these because the rind grows moss well. Make sure to remove all flesh, and even then, there will be significant molding the first few weeks.


----------



## TheFabricator (Dec 8, 2012)

I read 30x30x45 and was like wha???? 10 Gallon!? Then after crunching numbers (before i posted calling you out) and crunching again.... I realized it was in CM. Ha its def good to do a bit of homework before calling anyone out. Cant wait to see your fern wall. Thumb up!


----------



## Didact (Dec 29, 2012)

So far i've only seen one site with them for sale and it was i think around £17 for a sheet too small for one side :/
Whats the average price for them?


----------



## TerraFerma (Feb 20, 2011)

One of the sponsors here has nice 12" x 12" x 1" slabs for US$9.99. Nice even pieces don't come much larger than that.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

yea you can usually get a 12x12x1 panel here in the states for $10-12... which is like £6-7.50 I think?


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

I did all three sides of my 24 x 18 x 36 tall Exo terra and it cost me over 75 dollars worth of tree fern. Most panels I've seen are over 1-1/2 inches thick, so in small tanks, that can take up quite a bit of interior volume. Small tanks I tend to stick to Cork tiles.


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

I like tree fern. I've used it a lot in my own vivs. It is dark, natural, and great for plants.

However, I've mostly switched to using dark pressed cork panels. It is different from the cork Oma bulletin board. This stuff is a dark brown colorist is manufactured by pressing little pieces of cork together under pressure and heat. In this process, the natural resins in the cork bind the pieces together and cause the darker color.
No chemicals, inexpensive, easy to cut and apply, requires very small amount of silicone looks good, holds up forever even ivery wet situations, is a more sustainable natural resource. I suppose it is not quite as good of a substrate for epiphytes as tree fern, but I have plenty of vines, brooms, and orchids growing on it.

Here is a link. It is 1/4" thick. I think Maryland cork company makes a 1" thick version, but its much more expensive and I see no reason to use the thicker product.






Here is a great thread with builds that use this cork panel. I really like how stu has incorporated foam and cork panels to creat 3-D spaces. 
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/61018-da-dart-room-slow-thread-11.html


----------



## Didact (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks for the help all. Seeing as it'll cost a bit to tree fern the entire tank i was thinking of maybe getting a couple of panels and surrounding the rest of the tank with gorrilla glue and tree fern shavings. That should still work shouldnt it?

Need to get some more bogwood aswell, there is a home decor shop around here that sold a lot of bog wood very cheaply as house decorations. They werent labelled or anything just intended as ornaments. Is there anyway to check if they are safe for darts and fish tanks?


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

You live in the UK... Just go collect Oak. Much easier and cheaper to get, and if cooked can still be used finally.


----------



## Didact (Dec 29, 2012)

There isnt any around here


----------

